# Peralta Trailhead 13MAR08



## digiwalker (Mar 14, 2008)

Here are some pics from my almost ill fated hike yesterday. Only a bunch of these black spiders, no scorpions this time.


----------



## digiwalker (Mar 14, 2008)

*I almost forgot*

Earlier in the day flipping a piece of trash I found this happening:


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Mar 14, 2008)

Wow! That pic of the rattlesnake is stunning!  It looks almost 3 dimensional.  What state is this trail in?


----------



## josh_r (Mar 15, 2008)

Noexcuse4you said:


> Wow! That pic of the rattlesnake is stunning!  It looks almost 3 dimensional.  What state is this trail in?


its in arizona


----------



## digiwalker (Mar 20, 2008)

Noexcuse4you said:


> Wow! That pic of the rattlesnake is stunning!  It looks almost 3 dimensional.  What state is this trail in?


Its East of Phoenix, Arizona. It is part of Tonto National Forest, and is a popular hiking trail right off of Hwy 60.


----------

